# You can now download the manual for the Canon EOS M6 Mark II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2019)

> Canon has made the manual for the Canon EOS M6 Mark II available for download.
> *Key Features:*
> 
> 32.5MP APS-C CMOS Sensor
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## lo lite (Sep 2, 2019)

Electronic Shutter up to 1/16000 confirmed. See page 188

The only bad thing is, that this seems to be still no global shutter but some sort of rolling shutter since it doesn't support flash.

Canon: how hard can it be to build a global shutter? Is it patent royalties that keep you from implementing this?


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 2, 2019)

lo lite said:


> Electronic Shutter up to 1/16000 confirmed. See page 188
> 
> The only bad thing is, that this seems to be still no global shutter but some sort of rolling shutter since it doesn't support flash.
> 
> Canon: how hard can it be to build a global shutter? Is it patent royalties that keep you from implementing this?



From what I've read, a global shutter would cost 1-2 stops in light gathering ability, so there will be more noise in images. Canon does sell global shutter sensors, but AFAICT not in mass market (cine) models.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 2, 2019)

Interestingly the M6 II buttons are _hugely_ more customizable than the 90D ones. The latter, although better than the 80D, has some really arbitrary restrictions on which functions can be assigned to which button. And the AF point and AF method selection buttons are still not customizable at all, although they're partially redundant especially now that there's the joystick for direct AF point selection.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 3, 2019)

I am particularly interested in the various ways that exposure compensation can be affected in the M6 II.

In the M6 I...there was only one way: the top dial (not my favorite feature of my favorite Canon camera: the M6).

Presumably, in the M6 II, exposure compensation can be modified via turning the dial on the back of the camera (after pressing the dial near the 12 o'clock position)?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 3, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> I am particularly interested in the various ways that exposure compensation can be affected in the M6 II.
> 
> In the M6 I...there was only one way: the top dial (not my favorite feature of my favorite Canon camera: the M6).
> 
> Presumably, in the M6 II, exposure compensation can be modified via turning the dial on the back of the camera (after pressing the dial near the 12 o'clock position)?



According to the manual, page 142, you can set the exposure compensation by pushing the shutter button halfway, then rotating the rear dial. (This sounds like it requires some dexterity, holding the grip and manipulating two controls simultaneously. I suspect I'll take a few pictures by accident while trying to hold the shutter button down whilst gripping and turning a dial.) Exposure compensation can also be done on the touch screen, but I find that less than satisfactory for a setting I might need to get to Right Freaking Now--and I suspect others here share that point of view.

On p. 107, program shift operates similarly, you have to hold the shutter down halfway, and simultaneously turn the FRONT dial--i.e., the dial you're partially blocking access to by pushing the concentric-with-it focus button halfway down! It sounds pretty clumsy, again. Hopefully the back button focus can sub for the shutter button in these two instances (since it does substitute for actual autofocus).

I'm not tooooo worried about this because I am sure buttons can be customized. But the additional dial from the M5 would be nice.

By the way this being my first new post here, I suppose I should say by way of introduction that I own both a T6i (750D) and an M50; I have been looking forward to the new m5/m6 for a multitude of reasons. I was hoping they'd have Fv mode--and the M6 does! Alas the new M6 does not have the flippy screen--if it did, I'd just buy it (perhaps after waiting a couple of months for the price to relax a bit), even sucking up the extra 250 or so for the EVF. It DOES take the same battery my T6i does; so I would start out with four spare batteries! I guess I will wait on the M5 II in the hopes of getting the screen. (I hope it continues to use the LP-17.)

(I'm aware that I could get the EVF for "free" by buying one of the two packages with a kit lens, however, I've never used the 15-45 mm that came with the M50, so I surely won't use another one! And the 15-150 option, though superficially more appealing, is redundant because I actually have the Tamron 18-200 made for the M mount. I suppose I could make one of these two purchases over the counter, and immediately sell the kit lens back to the camera shop, if by doing so I will reduce the price of the EVF at all.)

Side note: The Fv mode lets you readily change any/all of the exposure triangle; it will do auto on whatever you don't change. It will show you that, by putting AUTO in a box and underlining AUTO like this AUTO. So you're being told twice: once by the word AUTO and the other by the underline that the camera has "got it." I'd personally rather see what the camera intends to do. How about showing me the value the camera intends to use, and underlining it, e.g., F11? That way, I can still see the camera intends to pick that setting for me and I can decide to adjust it if I want.


----------



## canonnews (Sep 3, 2019)

lo lite said:


> Electronic Shutter up to 1/16000 confirmed. See page 188
> 
> The only bad thing is, that this seems to be still no global shutter but some sort of rolling shutter since it doesn't support flash.
> 
> Canon: how hard can it be to build a global shutter? Is it patent royalties that keep you from implementing this?


it's actually quite complicated for stills photography, because current generations of global shutter usually cost around 1 EV of dynamic range and light gathering, because there has to be a memory cell per pixel.
There's the possibility of using stacked sensors to support the memory cells but then you have the through wiring between layers, each cell has a "pin" in between layers, also very complicated.
Canon has done quite a bit of R&D into global shutters, but most are around the CINI lineup.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 3, 2019)

Another somewhat interesting thing is that the M6II lacks the cropped 4K mode that the 90D has. The reason is almost certainly heat management.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 3, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Another somewhat interesting thing is that the M6II lacks the cropped 4K mode that the 90D has. The reason is almost certainly heat management.



That's too bad, I really would've liked to have that for macro work. The M50 + MP-E or EF-M28mm works quite well for that, if you avoid the horrid rolling shutter.


----------



## flip314 (Sep 3, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Another somewhat interesting thing is that the M6II lacks the cropped 4K mode that the 90D has. The reason is almost certainly heat management.



Why would the cropped 4K mode generate more heat? Don't you need to read fewer lines if you're just mapping pixels 1:1 from the sensor?


----------



## SteveC (Sep 3, 2019)

The mere _existence_ of the M6 II reassures me that Canon isn't about to dump the M series (even if it's not going at it full guns like it is with the R series). Even though I plan to wait for the M5 II (or definitive word it's not happening), I can at least invest in some new M lenses now (i.e., the 32 mm and the wide angle 11-22 (or something like that)).


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 3, 2019)

flip314 said:


> Why would the cropped 4K mode generate more heat? Don't you need to read fewer lines if you're just mapping pixels 1:1 from the sensor?



It's not a 1:1 crop mode (although would've been nice to have as well!) It is a 3:2 crop (roughly 1.20x crop of the whole sensor). It is quite likely that in the crop mode the camera does higher-quality sampling of the sensor (ie: 6K to 4K oversampling) and runs hotter than in the full-sensor mode because of that.


----------



## flip314 (Sep 3, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> It's not a 1:1 crop mode (although would've been nice to have as well!) It is a 3:2 crop (roughly 1.20x crop of the whole sensor). It is quite likely that in the crop mode the camera does higher-quality sampling of the sensor (ie: 6K to 4K oversampling) and runs hotter than in the full-sensor mode because of that.



Ah, got it. That makes sense.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 3, 2019)

SteveC said:


> The mere _existence_ of the M6 II reassures me that Canon isn't about to dump the M series (even if it's not going at it full guns like it is with the R series). Even though I plan to wait for the M5 II (or definitive word it's not happening), I can at least invest in some new M lenses now (i.e., the 32 mm and the wide angle 11-22 (or something like that)).



...in my view, the EF-M 11-22 IS is the single best reason to 'shoot M' (fabulous wide angle in a compact package)...with the EF-M 22mm f2 a close second (absurdly tiny...and wonderful quality).


----------



## SteveC (Sep 3, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...in my view, the EF-M 11-22 IS is the single best reason to 'shoot M' (fabulous wide angle in a compact package)...with the EF-M 22mm f2 a close second (absurdly tiny...and wonderful quality).



That 22 mm is third on my "long list" of M lenses to get, right after the 32 mm. (We agree about what's first, even if I reversed the order in my prior post.) Fourth is tht macro.

Zooms are already covered by the Tamron 18-200 native M lens (that seems to have a bad rep for some reason...works fine on my M50).


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm going to have to take a look at your Tamron 18-200...we've made good use of the EF-M 18-150 but the extra reach of the Tamron would be nice.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 4, 2019)

That's going to be a tough decision, on my end, if I end up having to get the M6 for lack of an M5--how to get that external viewfinder as part of a kit. The 15-45 I already have--and I never use it. The 18-150 would be tempting, but it's moot. So that leaves body-only-(no-viewfinder).


----------



## caffetin (Sep 6, 2019)

looks like very good for macro photos with adapter for ef lenses.Whats Your meaning?


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 6, 2019)

SteveC said:


> That's going to be a tough decision, on my end, if I end up having to get the M6 for lack of an M5--how to get that external viewfinder as part of a kit. The 15-45 I already have--and I never use it. The 18-150 would be tempting, but it's moot. So that leaves body-only-(no-viewfinder).



Isn't the kit still cheaper than buying the body and viewfinder separately? And you can sell the lens for a few bucks.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 6, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Isn't the kit still cheaper than buying the body and viewfinder separately? And you can sell the lens for a few bucks.



Here in .nl at a reputable Canon dealer, the M6II + 15-45 kit is €270 more than the body, the EVF on its own is €224. The EF-M 15-45 on its own is €189 (silver) or €249 (black).
Looking at the grey market Hong Kong imports, it's €103 for the black EF-M 15-45mm and €173 for the EVF.

So getting the body from a proper Canon dealer and the lens+evf from the grey market is only €6 more than the kit. I already have a 15-45mm, so I'll be looking at the grey market EVF after using the M6II for a few weeks. On my M1 I don't miss an EVF and I have it disabled on the M50, so it seems likely those funds will be diverted to buying that sigma EF-M 56mm/1.4 later this year.


----------

